# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Access - Gabim gjate formimit te tipit MDE

## Toni07213

Mndodhe nje problem gjat formimit MDB ne MDE dhe me shfaqet mesazhi:

Your Microsoft Office Access database or project contains a missing or broken reference to the file 'filedialog.dll' version 2.7.

_"The application you are attempting to use has a reference it cannot resolve to an object, type library, DLL, or external database.  Either the object, type library, DLL, or database was deleted or its name has changed. Examine the Available references list in the References dialog box in the Visual Basic Editor (Tools menu) to determine if any action is required. If you did not create this application, contact the programmer or administrator of the system.
If the reference listed in the Available references list is preceded with "MISSING:" clear the check box to remove the reference if it is no longer required. If you still need to use the reference, clear the check box entry for "MISSING: <referencename>" in the Available references list, and then create a new reference to the file using the Browse... button. If this is an installed database application, you may need to reinstall or repair the application."_

----------


## Borix

Cfare reference ke perdorur ne VBA? Mos ke perodur ate ActiveX demo? Nese po, hiqe dhe provoje. Nese del me sukses, atehere problemi qendron tek ActiveX demo. Beji nje rifreskim.

----------


## Toni07213

jo jo nuk kam perdorur ketu axtivex, ky eshte tjeter projekt nga ai i barkodit.

----------


## Borix

Vepro sipas direktivave te mesazhit te gabimit. Gjithashtu, nese te eshte dhene nje nr gabimi, shihe tek referenca e microsoft.

----------


## Toni07213

Borix, i ndala referencat e pa nevojshme, por tani me jep mesazhin tjeter:

"This error is usually associated with compiling a large database into an MDE file.* Due to the method used to compile the database, a considerable number of TableID references are created for each table.* The Microsoft Jet database engine version 4.0 can only create a maximum of 2048 open TableIDs at one time.* Exporting a database as an MDE potentially can exceed this limit if the database has a large number of objects (table, macro, form, report, etc).
There is no accurate method to estimate the number of TableIDs the Jet database engine uses during the process of compiling a database as an MDE.* However, each VBA module and each form uses one TableID, as a result, if the database has 500 forms, and each form's HasModule property is set to Yes, as many as 1,000 TableIDs are used.".

me duket se per shkak te kodeve ekzistuese ne vba apo per shkak te numrit te tabelave, formave,raporteve. Edhe nese po e kerkon ndonje modul a mundesh me ma ofruar.

----------


## Borix

Nuk di c'te them, sepse nuk e njoh fare projektin tend... Megjithate, hidhi je sy ketyre, se besoj do te te ndihmojne:

http://brandon.fuller.name/archives/...8/31/13.29.25/

http://www.mcse.ms/message1707446.html

----------

